

Inspirational and interesting Tech Documentaries? - bengoism

Here are some of my favorites, feel free to share yours!<p>The Machine that Changed the World (5 parts)
http://youtu.be/rcR74y61xZk<p>Tetris - From Russia With Love
http://youtu.be/etJgBgSkBuA<p>Triumph of the Nerds (3 parts)
http://youtu.be/CFL9IyJ_qHk<p>The True Story of the Internet (4 parts)
http://youtu.be/LYOfYS7rPpU
======
theodpHN
Startup.com <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ27rbJH6hI>

